# Thermo Flex Sport



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

Anyone have any comments about thermo flex sport. I need to put names on the back of paint ball jerseys. They are 100 percent polyester, sport mesh. I've used Thermo Flex plus and liked it a lot. If not thermo flex sport, is there another vinyl product I should consider?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use Hotmark 70 for about 90% of my vinyl work with no issues. ....... JB


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thermoflex Sport works just fine in my experience with football jerseys. It's a heavier feel than the Plus, but for athletic wear, that's not really an issue.

You could also try some of the HP-V that is sold at heatpressvinyl.com good stuff!


----------



## Air Art Girl (Mar 29, 2007)

Thermo Flex Sport is really nice on mess style garments. It fills the holes in nicely. It is thick and holds up well


----------



## Paul Ryan (May 3, 2011)

My question about ThermoFlex Sport, "Is it a PU or PVC material. I personally do not like the PVC based materials.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use siser easyweed on just about everything without issue.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Paul Ryan said:


> My question about ThermoFlex Sport, "Is it a PU or PVC material. I personally do not like the PVC based materials.


It's PU based. I encountered issues with it sticking to itself if you accidentially touched it to itself immediately after applying though...


----------



## jeff99200 (Jan 25, 2010)

We use Stahls Econoprint for virtually all numbers and names. It is durable and fairly light weight. limited on colors though


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thermo Flex Pro is the higher grade vinyl correct. Spend the extra money, your clients will love it.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

selanac said:


> Thermo Flex Pro is the higher grade vinyl correct. Spend the extra money, your clients will love it.


Thermoflex Pro?? Have never heard of that.


----------

